# 706 and 704 handels



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

i heve seen lots of u peer guys have custom handels that look like van stalls i have 2 or 3 of those old rubber handels that just wore off after time didnt take long only a year of hard fishing just wondering where do i get those and do they go on the regular handle i mean is it a knob or a whole handle looks just like the knob also whats the price and how do u put it on there any help would be greatly appreciated i do alot of surf fishing do they hold up well thanks


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

this guy has some, saw them when i pick up a rod they are sweet.
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f52/arsenal-liquidation-166882/


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

weedline said:


> i heve seen lots of u peer guys have custom handels that look like van stalls i have 2 or 3 of those old rubber handels that just wore off after time didnt take long only a year of hard fishing just wondering where do i get those and do they go on the regular handle i mean is it a knob or a whole handle looks just like the knob also whats the price and how do u put it on there any help would be greatly appreciated i do alot of surf fishing do they hold up well thanks


You wouldn't happen to be on bamaonline would u? Your handle is familiar


----------

